# 2014 Yellowstone Angler's 8wt Rod Shootout - Review



## Labsrule (Sep 30, 2013)

Agree with the conclusions or not but this makes for interesting reading:

http://www.yellowstoneangler.com/gear-review/2014-8-weight-shootout-g-loomis-nrx-orvis-h2-sage-method-sage-one-tfo-bvk-scott-s4s-beulah-opal-best-saltwater-fly-rod-fly-rod-comparison


----------



## tarponfly49 (Dec 29, 2013)

I fished with "wild" bill blanton for many years….great guy…great to see him still doing so well. Can't count the times we blasted across sand bars, holding on for dear life, in his mirage HPX


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

They have developed a fairly objective set of tests to give the shootout a fairly "scientific" approach to it. And they do a decent job of it. The only problem is that four casters is hardly enough to make real comparisons. I'd like to see this same set of tests done with 12 or even better 30 joe average fisherman to be much more representative of most fisherman. That said I like reading their shootout tests.


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

> They have developed a fairly objective set of tests to give the shootout a fairly "scientific" approach to it. And they do a decent job of it. The only problem is that four casters is hardly enough to make real comparisons. I'd like to see this same set of tests done with 12 or even better 30 joe average fisherman to be much more representative of most fisherman. That said I like reading their shootout tests.


X2


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

The other variance to the test that should really be done is to use a spread of different fly lines. Even if you just kept to the same set of four testers. We all know that every fly rod performance varies with the caster but also with the fly line in use. Since they are trying to pick the overall "best" 8wt it seems to me that they should be running their tests with at least four different fly lines and maybe even six. Who knows if the outcome would be the same? But that is the whole point of their test - to point out the best rod. All you can really know is that under their conditions with those casters that rod X is the best in their viewpoint. I am sure they have more to do in their lives than test fly rods but since they are going to do something so extensive and they only do it every few years why not go all out and do a really sound study.


----------



## Shiloh (Mar 12, 2014)

Look at TFO BVK at only $250 up there with the big boys .
Scott


----------



## Labsrule (Sep 30, 2013)

> > They have developed a fairly objective set of tests to give the shootout a fairly "scientific" approach to it. And they do a decent job of it. The only problem is that four casters is hardly enough to make real comparisons. I'd like to see this same set of tests done with 12 or even better 30 joe average fisherman to be much more representative of most fisherman. That said I like reading their shootout tests.
> 
> 
> Agreed. My rod feels completely different with line a vs line b. Actually they could kill two birds with a few casts and do a line comparison at the same time. I cast 3 different 9wt WFF lines the other night and they felt totally different using the same rod.


----------

